# péugeot & citroén vin to pin



## شنكارو1 (7 مارس 2011)

اخواني الكرام الاعزاء , كيفكم اليوم

اسأل الله أن تكونوا بصحه وعافية

وأسـأل الله أن يحفظ جميع البلدان العربية

من كل مكروه وأن يرجع الشعوب المسلمين 

الى ماهو خير البلاد ..


اقدم لكم اليوم مساعدتي لكم لاستخراج البن كود 

للبيجو والستروين

مجانا بل المقابل الدعاء 

في وجه الغيب وأرجوا من الخوان ان يضعوا رقم الشاسي

وتضيح السيارة هل هي بيجو ولى ستروين

أو ارسلو لي رقم الشاسي على البريد الألكتروني

وأنشاء الله راح ابعثلكم الكود على طول 

وأرجوا من الادارة تثبت الموضوع لتعم الفائده

على الجميع

والله الموفق على محبته ومحبة الناس
























​


----------



## ابو ربحي (10 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم ما ينفعك ..اخي شنكارو هل يمكن تحميل البرنامج ضمن موضوعك للاخوة الغير قادرين على الحصول عليه؟؟ ام ان هذا صعب عليك؟؟اذا كان صعب ولا يهمك اخي فقط كنت اسال
حياك الباري اخي شنكارو


----------



## شنكارو1 (11 مارس 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم ما ينفعك ..اخي شنكارو هل يمكن تحميل البرنامج ضمن موضوعك للاخوة الغير قادرين على الحصول عليه؟؟ ام ان هذا صعب عليك؟؟اذا كان صعب ولا يهمك اخي فقط كنت اسال
> حياك الباري اخي شنكارو




تسلم ياغالي ياليت كان برنامج كان رفعته من اول بس اشتراك في نفس الشركه يعني لابد اسم مستخدم وباسوورد


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 مارس 2011)

الان وضحت الصورة اخي شنكارو طيب اخي اذا عايز بين كود مثلا لفولكس فاجن و فولفو وهيونداي وكيا كيف احصل عليه؟؟حتى لو باشتراك من الشركة هل هناك طريقة واضحة ؟؟ او هل هناك برامج للبن كود لما ذكرته لك اخي بالنسبة للفولكس فاجن والفولفو والهيونداي والكيا؟؟ سمعت بوجود برنامج للهيونداي والكيا لسيارات ما بعد 2006 ولكن لم استطع الحصول عليه فكيف يمكنني ان احصل على نسخة منه؟؟وكم سعره تقريبا؟,,,اخي شنكارو بالنسبة للفولكس او الفولفو هل هناك برامج لها ايضا؟؟ ام بواسطة اسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور بواسطة التواصل مع الشركة؟؟

اتمنى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك اخي العزيز شنكارو وبارك الله فيك ورزقك بكل حرف تفيد به اخوانك حسنة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء


----------



## شنكارو1 (11 مارس 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> الان وضحت الصورة اخي شنكارو طيب اخي اذا عايز بين كود مثلا لفولكس فاجن و فولفو وهيونداي وكيا كيف احصل عليه؟؟حتى لو باشتراك من الشركة هل هناك طريقة واضحة ؟؟ او هل هناك برامج للبن كود لما ذكرته لك اخي بالنسبة للفولكس فاجن والفولفو والهيونداي والكيا؟؟ سمعت بوجود برنامج للهيونداي والكيا لسيارات ما بعد 2006 ولكن لم استطع الحصول عليه فكيف يمكنني ان احصل على نسخة منه؟؟وكم سعره تقريبا؟,,,اخي شنكارو بالنسبة للفولكس او الفولفو هل هناك برامج لها ايضا؟؟ ام بواسطة اسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور بواسطة التواصل مع الشركة؟؟





ابو ربحي قال:


> اتمنى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك اخي العزيز شنكارو وبارك الله فيك ورزقك بكل حرف تفيد به اخوانك حسنة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء





اخي الكريم اذا انت بتحتاج بكثرة على البن كود
افضل حل انك تقم بشراء icc immo بحيث يتح لك استخراج البن كود لجميع السيارات 
عن طريق رقم الشاصي او الاوبروم او السيريال على حسب نوع السيارة
كمان تستطيع استخراج البن كود للهونداي الكوري الجديدة ​


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 مارس 2011)

كيف يمكنني الحصول على هذا البرنامج؟؟Icc Immo وهل له وصلات ؟؟ ارجو ان تفيدني ولو بالقليل عنه


----------



## شنكارو1 (11 مارس 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> كيف يمكنني الحصول على هذا البرنامج؟؟Icc Immo وهل له وصلات ؟؟ ارجو ان تفيدني ولو بالقليل عنه


 

ياغالي هوه عبارة عن برنامج تقوم باتنزيله على PC ثم تقوم بتثبيتة لكن لاتسطيع استخراج اى بن كود 
لانه يحتاج الى دنقل والدنقل هي عبارة عن قطعة شبيه للفلاش او الذاكرة
تفاصيل البرنامج
قم بزيارت الموقع الرئسي له من هنا​ 
http://immo-code.com/​ 
وراح تفهم كل شئ باذن الله​ 

وهذي عن السعر والعروض له

*Full Version of ICC*

OEM package includes ICC dongle programmed with all available code calculation algorithms. Retail boxes and printed documentation will be available soon.



Price is €1250.00 EUR includes six months of free updates and worldwide shipping
Renewal of updates and support costs €300.00 EUR for 6 months (from any date)
All of code calculation solutions added in period of free updates are included also
You can switch to lite version for free to reduce renewal of updates fee by 65%
Orders are accepted only from auto locksmiths who fully understand how to use our product and for what purposes it was intended.

At least minimal level of the knowledge about car electronics, immobilisers and transponders are required for using ICC.

If you planning to calculate codes by dump - you need to have various EEPROM programmers and know how to use all of them, how to open electronic units, desolder and read EEPROM / MCU / FLASH.

Please do not order product if you don't meet this requirements or don't have enough experience for such work - it will be useless for you.


----------



## hamza829 (20 مارس 2011)

*اهلا*

اهلا باخي الغالي 

انا امتلك برنامج البيجو والستروين اخي العزيز اتصل بي 

عبر الايمايل 

[email protected]


----------



## rabee78 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت PIN CODE لستروين


vf7lcntvc74249868

vf7gbkfwb94207017

وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## samidmn (22 يناير 2012)

rabee78 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت pin code لستروين
> 
> 
> ...



اخي الاكواد خاطئة 

راجعها من فضلك


----------



## gaith peogeut (7 مارس 2012)

لو سمحتم ممكن كود بيجو 406 رقم الهيكل 

vf38bl6a281285197

ولكم جزيل الشكر وخالص الدعاء


----------



## 509hyloep88 (11 مارس 2012)

" And the fashion house admitted that "Burberry is now synonymous with Chavs and thugs Once it's stained please deal with it timely: place the face tissues or calico on the stain surface,burberry handbags, and use a twist dry towel to clap the stain from the back,burberry purse, letting the stain infiltrate the under face tissue Because of the shape and material have a strong framework of Burberry Scarves for women in fashion? These can be made conventional belt of leather or suede Burberry scarves might work for various uses,burberry purses, are tiny ones and large kinds as a result first off you must remember perhaps rectangle neckwear can really be unique dimensions相关的主题文章： burberry handbags burberry handbags burberry bags http://www.newestburberry.com


----------



## foukader (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك​


----------



## aly_2005man (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رجاء*

بالله عليك يا اخى العربيه والله وقفه بسبب البين كود لان المفتاح باز ارجوك محتاجه انا ستروين c3 رقم الشاسيه 526777760 وانا تحت امرك فى اى حاجه


----------



## waredf (14 فبراير 2013)

لوسمحت بين كود بيجو بارتنر رقم الشاسي vf35bkfwf60447881
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## HAMADI2410 (5 مايو 2013)

Code citroen c3
vf7fckfvb27282713


----------



## zbeul94 (8 مايو 2013)

سلام الإخوان لذا نحتاج أن مدونة باين الرئيسية مدونة بيجو بي 3008 فقدت مفتاح مني coute غاليا جدا للذهاب إلى المرآب. ofikom بارك الله


​VIN: VF30 URHE8 DS041920


----------



## gt1pro (27 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحتم ممكن كود بيجو 307 رقم الهيكل 

vf33CRHSB82868159
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزالدين فايز (22 ديسمبر 2013)

pegout 307
vf33cn6af85002414


----------



## محمد اعزاز (11 يناير 2014)

*أريد بن كود بيجو 406*

رقم الشاصيه vf38erhzf81406239

وشكراااا


----------



## mmm_121 (7 مايو 2014)

مطلوب بن كود للمفتاح 
سيارة ستروين سي5
موديل 2012 
شاسيه 
vf7rd5fc2cl500534

وشكرا لكم


----------



## mmm_121 (7 مايو 2014)

مطلوب بن كود للمفتاح 
سيارة ستروين سي5
موديل 2012 
شاسيه 
vf7rd5fc2cl500534

وشكرا لكم


----------



## hamidbeau (14 يوليو 2014)

Vf37a9htb9j330619 
بيجو partner 
ان امكن اعطيني كود هذه السيارة


----------



## alafandey (12 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اذا سمحتم ادامكم الله بن كود ستروين c3 vin VF7FCKFVB26080688


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdesselam19 (23 يناير 2015)

*alafandey 
VF7FCKFVB26080688
VF7FCKFVB26080688
CITROEN
C3
5-
26080688
TU3JP
1360
73
, 5-
Automobiles Citroen
75747, 117-167 Quai Andre Citroen, 75747 Paris, France
19.05.1999
Voitures Particulieres
*


----------

